# Hobie mirage drive questions.



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Im thinking of getting a hobie kayak soon and i was wondering about the mirage drive.if you get into shallow water does it come out?whats the difference between turbo fins and regular mirage drives?are they worth the money if i just plan on going into the bay.

Which hobie mirage drive kayak is overall the best for the bay or should i just go with a paddle kayak.

Sorry about all the questions but i dont want to waste money on a kayak that doesnt suit ky needs.


----------



## Pdash (Apr 14, 2011)

It doesn't just come out. You can actually fold it against the bottom of the yak if you get into shallow water. If you are beaching the yak, I recommend pulling the drive system up so you don't scrape it or get sand in it. The turbo fins are longer and make the yak go faster. I would recommend the upgrade at some point, but it's not necessary. I would recommend the sailing rudder too. helps make the yak turn on a dime. 

If you are fishing, the hands free system is amazing. I couldn't imagine trying to fish and paddle at the same time, but with the hobie you can fish and peddle with ease. Most people like the Hobie outback. It's big enough to put plenty of gear in and only weighs about 60 lbs. The revo is kinda small and from what I have seen most people want to upgrade after long. The Pro Angler is more like a canoe and a kayak together. It is nicer, but weighs about 100lbs and is much harder to launch at spots if you are by yourself. 

If you are unsure, go rent one at key sailing on Pensacola Beach and try it out.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

chicon monster said:


> Im thinking of getting a hobie kayak soon and i was wondering about the mirage drive.if you get into shallow water does it come out?whats the difference between turbo fins and regular mirage drives?are they worth the money if i just plan on going into the bay.
> 
> Which hobie mirage drive kayak is overall the best for the bay or should i just go with a paddle kayak.
> 
> Sorry about all the questions but i dont want to waste money on a kayak that doesnt suit ky needs.


1. Yes, the drive does come out but it is not needed. You can "flutter" the drive or keep the fins up and paddle.
2. Turbo fins are longer and have more surface area to push/pull the kayak. Regardless of which Hobie kayak I would want the Turbo fins. That does not mean they are required. 
3. That is up to your personal preference. I highly recommend you visit a dealer and they will let you demo them. I chose the Pro Angler because I am 6'4" and I can stand up in it. Makes for a fun time on the grass flats. However, it is a heavy SOB.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Chicon (when i say your forum name my wife things i'm cursing in my native tounge hah)

I have tried many kayaks to me my favorite have been the outback, native propel mariner, and the ocean kayak trident.

If it wasn't for my knee I would still be fishing out of my Outback it is just a lot easier to fish without having to use a paddle especially in the wind. That being said it can still be done while paddling just a little more work. It all depends on what you feel like spending
most peddle yaks will be double of the paddling ones. Another thing to keep in mind is that having a peddle kayaks means there are more things that can break or forgotten.
I'm sure you have seen Ginzu VS the paddle....
I think your size will dictate which model kayak will work best for you.
Bigger people will do bitter on bigger kayaks like the pro angler , outback, and ocean kayak big game. Remember you have to drag the beast to a ramp or through the beach.

Hope that helps if you have other questions just ask


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.right now i have a cheap ccoleman quest and im tired of paddling it while fishing.i dont even have a rod holder on it because i didnt plan on keeping it as long as i did.i have to put my rod under my leg while paddling and rinse my reels off really good after every trip and clean them every two trips because the salt water gets into them.it tracks horribly too.


One more question if you drag it through the sand does that mess up the mirage drive.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

when out of the water remove the drive its not permanent you can take it off . before coming back to shore I would pull mine and paddle in the last 15 feet or so didnt want to risk anything with that expensive drive .

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> when out of the water remove the drive its not permanent you can take it off . before coming back to shore I would pull mine and paddle in the last 15 feet or so didnt want to risk anything with that expensive drive .
> 
> Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


Thanks.i would of probably screwed it up if you didnt tell me that.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Mr Monster, Go to Key for a test drive, when I went, the 1st test was with the stock fins, then they put the turbos in without me asking for it. It is quite a difference, but, you should try both and see what fits you best. you won't be sorry with either decision, but, I'll bet you upgrade to turbo at some point.


----------

